# Samba make config not applied



## phreak (Aug 18, 2010)

I am new to FreeBSD here obviously. Although I have used Mac OS X from 10.0, I have very little experience on the FreeBSD side. I have searched the web and here but I can't get the answer. Sorry if this question has been answered a dozen times.

I have trouble installing samba 3.4.8 with custom options on FreeBSD 8.1 RELEASE. The machine was updated 8.0 RELEASE. "# make install clean" did install samba but All the options I have selected is not applied. Could somebody give me a pointer? Many Thanks!

Here are the log.


```
$ sudo make config
     lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk
     x                    Options for samba34 3.4.8                       x
     x lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk x
     x x  [X] LDAP         With LDAP support                            x x
     x x  [ ] ADS          With Active Directory support                x x
     x x  [X] CUPS         With CUPS printing support                   x x
     x x  [X] WINBIND      With WinBIND support                         x x
     x x  [ ] SWAT         With SWAT WebGUI                             x x
     x x  [ ] ACL_SUPPORT  With ACL support                             x x
     x x  [ ] AIO_SUPPORT  With Asyncronous IO support                  x x
     x x  [ ] FAM_SUPPORT  With File Alteration Monitor                 x x
     x x  [ ] SYSLOG       With Syslog support                          x x
     x x  [ ] QUOTAS       With Disk quota support                      x x
     x x  [ ] UTMP         With UTMP accounting support                 x x
     x x  [ ] PAM_SMBPASS  With PAM authentication vs passdb backends   x x
     x x  [ ] DNSUPDATE    With dynamic DNS update(require ADS)         x x
     x x  [ ] AVAHI        With Bonjour service discovery support       x x
     x x  [ ] EXP_MODULES  With experimental modules                    x x
     tqmqqqqqqv(+)qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqjqu
     x                          OK         [Cancel]                       x
     mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj

===> Options unchanged
$ sudo make config


     lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk
     x                    Options for samba34 3.4.8                       x
     x lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk x
     x x  [X] LDAP         With LDAP support                            x x
     x x  [ ] ADS          With Active Directory support                x x
     x x  [X] CUPS         With CUPS printing support                   x x
     x x  [X] WINBIND      With WinBIND support                         x x
     x x  [X] SWAT         With SWAT WebGUI                             x x
     x x  [ ] ACL_SUPPORT  With ACL support                             x x
     x x  [X] AIO_SUPPORT  With Asyncronous IO support                  x x
     x x  [X] FAM_SUPPORT  With File Alteration Monitor                 x x
     x x  [X] SYSLOG       With Syslog support                          x x
     x x  [X] QUOTAS       With Disk quota support                      x x
     x x  [ ] UTMP         With UTMP accounting support                 x x
     x x  [ ] PAM_SMBPASS  With PAM authentication vs passdb backends   x x
     x x  [ ] DNSUPDATE    With dynamic DNS update(require ADS)         x x
     x x  [X] AVAHI        With Bonjour service discovery support       x x
     x x  [ ] EXP_MODULES  With experimental modules                    x x
     tqmqqqqqqv(+)qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqjqu
     x                          OK         [Cancel]                       x
     mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj

===> Options unchanged
$
```

As you can see, the options are not applied on the second make.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2010)

You didn't press "OK" but "Cancel".


----------



## phreak (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I had the impression that Cancel was the button to press. Stupid me!


----------

